# Locked out of CMOS



## SinfulAngel (Jan 2, 2007)

guess having a blonde moment, I have forgotten password for CMOS any sugestions on how to recover password or reset it from somewhere? ty


----------



## Courtneyc (Dec 7, 2003)

Open up the case. Next to the battery is a jumper (3 pins) called reset. Take the jumper that is on the current pins and move it one over to the other pin. Power your computer on and turn it right back off. Put the jumper back to its original location. Your BIOS (and password) will be reset. (You may have to go into it and put your settings back.)

Courtney sends....

P.S. Start with the power off and unplugged.


----------



## SinfulAngel (Jan 2, 2007)

ok will try brb ty


----------



## SinfulAngel (Jan 2, 2007)

well i did as u said and i not have any luck, i did exactly what you said and when i turn computer back on i got >> CMOS error checksum - default loaded then nothing. apparently keyboard locks up cause i try and click del....F1....F2......F10 all at different reboots and can't get into CMOS. tried Alt+Ctl+Del to restart and it not even work. which tells me keyboard is frozen.. tried one other keyboard same thing.. any idea what i can try to do now to get into CMOS with keyboard freezing up now?


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

If you have a floppy drive, you can run a tiny program I have here called KillCMOS.com. It resets the BIOS back to factory defaults.

If you are running NTFS, you'll have to run it from a bootable floppy. If you are running Windows 98, you can run it from DOS mode.


----------



## Dan Penny (Mar 25, 2005)

Remove the battery for 10 : 30 minutes.


----------



## DOStradamus (Jan 5, 2007)

1. "CMOS Checksum Error" is a good thing - for your eventual goal - you _have_ cleared it.
2. You are't trying to use a USB keyboard at this point, are you? I'll guarantee that BIOS now doesn't know to look for one now -- with a "regular" PS/2 (round plug) keyboard attached...
3. Tap the "Num Lock" key several times when you first turn it on -- the "NUM LOCK" LED on the keyboard _should_ go off/on in response, if not, you also have a problem with the keyboard port on the system board.. Punt it!

-NK


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Of course, if the MB doesn't have a PS/2 connection, it has to use a USB keyboard.  In that case, I'm sure the defaults are to use a USB keyboard.


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

Also are you sure you are trying the correct key to enter the CMOS setup? What are the specs for the computer(Brand, mobo. etc.)

By the way, it is Ctrl/Alt/Delete not Alt/Ctrl/Delete.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

kilowatt1 said:


> By the way, it is Ctrl/Alt/Delete not Alt/Ctrl/Delete.


What's the difference?


----------



## DOStradamus (Jan 5, 2007)

JohnWill said:


> Of course, if the MB doesn't have a PS/2 connection, it has to use a USB keyboard.


Who makes one that isnt for a laptop, tablet, or something esoteric? I know Bill Gates and Andy Grove are in a conspiracy to rid me of my beloved RS-232 ports, and ... yeah, non-pc boxes (ex:crApple) don't have them, but neither do they have BIOS, either 

OH BOY,,, New possibility for main topic: ATX standby power could still have been on the mobo when CMOS was cleared, and, as some BIOS have an option for "powering up" the box via the keyboard, the +5 on the DIN-6 connector could have been inadvertantly shorted, and blew the fuse protecting it...


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

I disclaim any responsibility for unexpected results. Having written that, I will state that I have used this routine many times without a problem; however, in recent years, I have relied on KillCMOS.COM as it is quicker and easier to use.

You must use a boot floppy or a boot cd that will get you to a DOS prompt. This will not work in a DOS window.

CLEAR CMOS from the keyboard

The following debug routine will clear CMOS, BIOS, Passwords, Settings, Viruses, and other items residing in the CMOS. During this process you may get returned characters which are an indication that the string has gone in, if you by chance get ERROR insure that you have typed the line in correctly, if not, retype. Insure that you do not skip any lines, that it is ALL typed in correctly to help prevent problems. Before running this Debug routine also insure that you have read the above disclaimer.

After typing debug you will get "-" which is were you can begin by typing A and pressing enter.

A <ENTER>
MOV AX,0 <ENTER>
MOV AX,CX <ENTER>
OUT 70,AL <ENTER>
MOV AX,0 <ENTER>
OUT 71,AL <ENTER>
INC CX <ENTER>
CMP CX,100 <ENTER>
JB 103 <ENTER>
INT 20 <ENTER>
<ENTER> Note: Nothing is typed on this line
G <ENTER> Pressing G will execute the above script.
Q <ENTER>

Then reboot and you will get a Setup Checksum Error. Go into setup, correct all the incorrect values, time, date...


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

I forgot to mention you need a copy of DEBUG.EXE on the boot floppy or boot CD. You should run the above script from whatever prompt the boot floppy or CD leaves you at. 

There may be a copy of DEBUG.EXE in the Windows 2000 or XP System32 folder; but, the version of DEBUG may have to match whatever version of DOS is on the boot disk. In that case, you will need a copy from the Windows\Command folder on a Windows 98 system.

If you don't have a copy of DEBUG.EXE, I can attach it to an e-mail and send it to you. It is only 20 kilobytes.


----------



## SinfulAngel (Jan 2, 2007)

sinfulangel2005 -at- yahoo.com is email to send debug ty all for ur replys hope i can get in i miss computer..lol ty again

Edited email address.


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

I'm sending Debug two ways. One is named correctly. One has the extension removed. This is just in case your mail server disallows EXE files. In that case, you will have to rename it from DEBUG to DEBUG.EXE.

Edit your e-mail out of this page, otherwise you will be inundated with spam.


----------



## SinfulAngel (Jan 2, 2007)

just wanting to let you know i have had family here from out of town, soon as they are gone i will try the debug.exe, i do have win98 cd the original i used to set it up. the computer does read cd drive while booting up, but the floppy drive it don't read before locking up. the mouse and keyboard flicker at the begining (led lights) telling us it detects both, then keyboard freezes up after that. and i get the checksum error. also in reply's to using the right keys to reboot system i clicked ctl+alt+del sorry i typed it wrong above.. as long as I click all three at same time it seems to work fine when keyboard is working right. ty for correcting my typing.. I also will try a usb keyboard i do believe it is default .. i will return to let you all know the out come ty again for all your support u have given me.


----------

